# drayton manor



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

would anyone like a meet at drayton manor.!st & 2nd of november fireworks display at 7pm & RIDES OPEN TILL 9PM.
£13 PER unit per night,no ehu but gennies allowed & 75 pitches.
We have gone for the past couple of years and had a very good time.Never been no more than 20?25 units on site.
dave.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Stupid question, but where is Drayton Mannor

Andy


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*drayton*

Hi,andy,Tamworth,west midlands.Nice gear in the photo,I used to dive alot,made it to dive leader.
DAVE


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Tamworth,Staffordshire.
Seen this thread going on another site.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Here it is

Drayton Manor Theme Park

Would have liked to join you Dave but the doggies don't like fireworks.

Jacquie


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*drayton*

Understand Jaquie,we have a yorkie and she hates fireworks,Luckily we have someone to watch her.Maybe we could invent doggie earmuffs,a fortune in the makeing.
Dave


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Drayton*

We'd have come but have same problem - Ellie shakes & hides - her a gun dog as well


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

We would have come too, but I have to take my grandson and his stock car to a race meeting. (His dad is living it up in Malta)

Tco


----------

